# Quick Shasta Update



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I haven't been around at all lately, it's the busy season for my job but I just thought I'd pop in to give you a quick update on my puppy.

Some of you probably remember that I wrote a couple of desperate posts when I was at my wits end when Shasta was tiny. But now I just noticed this week _how many_ times a day I say "You are such a good dog!" to Shasta. She has gotten to be very well behaved here at home. We're still working on getting her to be less excited when we meet other dogs and people, but she's getting better. And I couldn't ask for a dog with a sweeter temperament. Even when another dog gets in her face, she still wants to be friends.

So for those of you dealing with 4 month old land sharks...hang in there. That land shark is going to be an awesome dog!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hey Paula!!! Shes so pretty! she looks like she's gotten darker.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

She gets prettier each time you post a pic of her!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Krystal, she's been this dark for quite a while but I did have better lighting outside than I usually have indoors.

Nick, thank you! I think she's prettier than her sister that the breeder kept for herself!


----------



## Zan (Nov 12, 2010)

She is beautiful! And thank you, I needed some reassurance that Neko will one day be a good dog.....


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I didn't believe it but it turns out that it was true!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous!

She looks so soft, like a teddy bear. :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i keep coming back and looking at her picture! she just has the sweetest eyes.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

She's a very pretty girl!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is soooooo beautiful ! love her face


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She is such a beautiful girl! And so sweet looking- I bet those eyes have saved her more than once. I'm really glad she's doing so well, it was a rough go for a while there


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Heh. About the eyes...maybe they've saved her bacon one or two times but usually I'm really tough with her. Yeah, that's right. I'm all about the tough love.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She's absolutely gorgeous, you should post more pictures of her! :wub: 

And it's great to hear what a great dog she's turned into. It takes time and training, but they do eventually get there if you put the work in.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks, Debbie. I'll try to post some more pictures - God knows I have enough - just as soon as I have a block of time to devote to it. It's my busy time of year at work plus it's time to get the garden in so I'm pretty tied up right now.


----------

